# Does you Pitbull Bark??



## luv-a-bullCharley (Jun 3, 2009)

The only time I ever hear Charley make a noise is when is dreaming. LOL 
He barks very softly and runs while he is asleep but NEVER has he barked in the waking world! I know he can but how do I teach him to bark when someone is at the door? I've never had a dog not learn to speak! LOL I've tried barking at him and having the kids bark with me and howl but he just runs in a circle with his but tucked under himself!! I dont get it! LOL


----------



## jblaze (Nov 23, 2009)

My dog rarely ever barks. Only when he is really excited and wants to play and your ignoring him.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis didnt bark as a puppy, but he is making up for it now.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Capri will bark if you are playing with her or if someone comes to the door. Banks will occasionally bark if you get him worked up but most of the time he makes the WEIRDEST noises that I have ever heard. I have never heard a dog make the noises he does. He sounds like a cross between a donkey and chewbacca..I wouldnt expect anyone to know unless you have heard him do it, but its hilarious!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

My dogs dont bark unless something is out of place or there is a stranger outside.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino barks only when he is "alert" or in his sleep. Loca barks about EVERYTHING


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

little leela only barks when she cant see someones face kinda thing like if its dark out.

the weird thing is she grew up with a puggle and puggles kinda do the beagle type of bark that is kinda like a howl\bark and leela will do that from time to time and its really weird i hope one day to catch it on film its so funny to hear it....the only thing i can think of is she learned it from him...could that happen?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Naw man every dog sounds different. Chino howl/barks too.. Loca's bark is almost deeper than his, and she is 7 months younger


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Tiki is just now starting to bark shes 7 months but its not alot just when shes excited or hears another dog barking,


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I had one that didn't bark at all until she was 3 years old. I didn't think she had any vocal cords but she did. My house dog never barks in the house unless a stranger knocks on the door, but never shuts up when she is outside. She will bark until she no longer has a bark. That's why she is the house dog.


----------



## samsonite23 (Nov 13, 2009)

luckily not very often!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My dog, a mix, didn't bark for the first year+ that we had her... she does now, tho. I don't mind her alerting me to noises out front but barking at the crows on the tops of our phone poll or the jackhammer down the street is getting a lil old...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> I had one that didn't bark at all until she was 3 years old. I didn't think she had any vocal cords but she did. My house dog never barks in the house unless a stranger knocks on the door, but never shuts up when she is outside. She will bark until she no longer has a bark. That's why she is the house dog.


:roll::roll: sounds like mr chino


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

mine will only bark if i put her in her crate. then she is trying to get my attention.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

rudi and belle bark all the time. belle barks at the dog next door and they run up and down the fence together... and if she hears anyone or thinks she hears someone on the other side of the fence. rudi barks whenever she hears any noises -_-


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Bane started at like 3 months when he wanted to play. Barking, play bowing, and snapping and nipping. Other than that only when he has to go in his kennel. I'm having some issues teaching him to alert bark though due to this.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Patch is 1 year, he didn't bark at all for the first 9 months of his life, only a wimper and wine, now he barks quite a bit espically when he hears noises he doesn't see ex. a knock on the door, a deer rustling in the woods.........But yeah I didn't think he had a bark in him at first either.......


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

Bubba only barks if he want to play or if he sees a cat. He is not a cat lover.


----------



## gunnybully (Sep 27, 2009)

Gunny chirps like a bird, but I've only heard him bark once - there was a cat on the front porch. I actually wish he'd bark a bit more, but not TOO much. (my parents dogs were psycho barkers, so I always felt safe sleeping) You know, just one alert bark, but not go crazy every time a dog, squirel, mailman, or other person walked by.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

my male rarely barks only when playing or something is happening eg. excited to see me, ppl coming to house, something dangerous eg. snakes.

edit: my female does this whining/screeching noise when wanting attention. never had a dog that wants so much attention can get too much some times. other then that does the normal bark when some one or something is around.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Pits4Life said:


> Banks will occasionally bark if you get him worked up but most of the time he makes the WEIRDEST noises that I have ever heard. I have never heard a dog make the noises he does. He sounds like a cross between a donkey and chewbacca..I wouldnt expect anyone to know unless you have heard him do it, but its hilarious!


I know exactly the noise your on about. Jaz makes the weird noise when she wants to play or one of her toys are stuck under the couch. Its as if shes trying to talk to me.
Jaz will only bark if there someone outside near the fence or if there is someone coming to the door. Her bark has gone from a loud whinig to a deep roar larely.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> I know exactly the noise your on about. Jaz makes the weird noise when she wants to play or one of her toys are stuck under the couch. Its as if shes trying to talk to me.
> Jaz will only bark if there someone outside near the fence or if there is someone coming to the door. Her bark has gone from a loud whinig to a deep roar larely.


Funny you both mentioned this because the ONLY sound my Pit makes sounds like something between a crying baby and a bull Elk bugle! Only does it on occasion. First time I heard it I had no clue it had actually come from the dog...till he did it again.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeap both my dogs bark. Lola barks all the time in the backyard anything someone or something is moving around in the alley.

Tex will bark every now and then if Lola is barking, and every now and then to alert me when someone is moving around outside next door.


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gacy has only truly barked once. He's 2. When he gets excited he makes this sound like a horse whinney/screech. Its very high pitched and doesnt even sound like a dog.

The only time he ever barked? About a month ago we let him sleep in the living room instead of in his crate one night. About 2am he starts barking like someone must have been breaking in the house. Roy got up to find out what was going on, only to find Gacy standing in front of a pile of his OWN crap in the MIDDLE of the living room floor, barking his head off. I guess he was trying to make it dissapear or something.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sarah1975 said:


> Gacy has only truly barked once. He's 2. When he gets excited he makes this sound like a horse whinney/screech. Its very high pitched and doesnt even sound like a dog.
> 
> The only time he ever barked? About a month ago we let him sleep in the living room instead of in his crate one night. About 2am he starts barking like someone must have been breaking in the house. Roy got up to find out what was going on, only to find Gacy standing in front of a pile of his OWN crap in the MIDDLE of the living room floor, barking his head off. I guess he was trying to make it dissapear or something.


He was trying to say " another dog busted in here and left this to frame me! that *&^()*^!!!! " hehehehe


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine barks, howls and cries like a baby.

Compa has a very deep bark, sounds scary. Everytime someone knocks on the door he goes running towards the door and barks. Sometimes we fool him by knocking on the table or wall and he runs towards the door barking thinking someone is outside. lol

He is 10 months now, he started really barking when he was 8 months, before that it was kinda rare.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Mine range...my two AmStaffs rarely bark and usually only if we are all outside playing. Otherwise they do this sort of growling/purring/whine thing that I can't describe any better as if they are talking. My two APBT/Am Foxhound mixes bark outside A LOT but rarely in the house, my Rotts almost never bark....now, my catahoula, she barks at EVERYTHING INCESSANTLY! We cannot seem to break her of it! LOL


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

My 10 month old female makes these crazy screeching noises when she's excited...which means anytime we go to the park, anytime she rides in the car, anytime she sees another dog, anytime we go for a walk... is there ANY way to stop it... she sounds like she's getting murdered but she's just so excited...


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Savannah whines more than anything...she sees another dog she whines. Only time she'll bark is if she's startled by something close, usually a quick lil bark. Or if she sees something far away. When she's super excited to see you she will baw however, pretty cute...lol


----------



## KingstonKid (Jul 26, 2010)

Hutch barks ALL the time. He does it when he needs to go outside, when he knows its feeding time, or when you don't pay attention to him when he wants you to (brat). I'm also working on his separation anxiety which makes him bark like crazy when i leave him in a room by himself or crate him before going to work, although i got very good suggestions from members here through my thread about it which i will be using to work on it. The one good thing he has been picking up lately is his "alert bark". Lately if he hears somebody in the apartment hallway late at night he will immediately jump up and let out a very deep concerned bark that i never hear besides these instances. I am very glad he is picking up on this, if i were breaking into an apartment and heard this bark i would turn right around and get the hell out of there. haha.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jay-zus,my dog scares the bajeebus outta me.i'm 6'2 and have physically fought for my life twice. and she scares me in that moment more than then.
she has this throaty gulping haruff,and man,I leak a little bit,wet'n ma britches.
my ACD, he does that AR OOOO-ooooo,he almost yodels, nothing like a howl.way cool.


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

Dessy hardly ever barks, only on command. Since I taught her 'speak' you only have to look at her with beady eyes to get her going. She barks when she's afraid or on alert but other than that she's quiet. I'm trying to her to bark when the doorbell rings but I'm having no luck x)

oh yea and she sounds like a zebra in her sleep, it's like something straight of animal planet lol


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Our new pup Carmen only barked one time...to my knowledge. My good friend came over with is little brother, and she REALLY didnt like him. (IDK if it was bad vibes are something, but she went off!! Growling and barking!) Ever since then...nothing! Not one peep. She whines when she in her crate, but barking is not in her daily routine.


----------



## babybaby91 (Jan 29, 2010)

yes both of mine bark... not all the time... if they hear a car pull in my driveway they will bark... and my male barks at the UPS driver. and my female barks at my ferret...and my male when he was a pup if u would point ur finger at him he would go nuts and growl and bark at u while his tail was still wagging...lol...


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Cairo only makes bird noises whistles and whines when in doors, and SOMETIMES barks when he wants another dog to chase him when we are at my cousins house. but rarely


----------

